
How Will Clubhouse Make Money - aml183
https://www.arilewis.com/aris-posts/clubhouse
======
exanimo_sai
While the transient audio conversation format is novel - Clubhouse lacks the
key ingredient that makes social networks so powerful at scaling - the ability
to generate sticky social capital and signal that capital effectively. They
could perhaps succeed if there was some way to port the kudos a user receives
from contributing to a rousing conversation into some marker attached to a
profile signaling that this persons contribution warrants recognition.

~~~
aml183
Agreed. That’s why I suggested the pivot. It explains how its novel solution
can become a permanent revenue generator.

